# Man recipe, 2 pictures and 20 words! (Rosemary Rabbit)



## Alasgun (Sep 5, 2021)

Wipe dish with our beef tallow, drench with Olive oil, add 2 sprigs Rosemary, salt; bake @ 350 for 1 hour!


----------



## Alaskan (Sep 6, 2021)




----------

